# BBQ Raid!



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

I was putting up a new fence in my garden yesterday and one of my cats appeared with a chicken leg, clearly leftover from a bbq. A few hours later he appeared with a sausage! He ate that on the garden then went off again and returned with another sausage. I put him in the house at this point before he came back with anything else! I will also add that this was after he had his dinner!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know. If he keeps it up, it could save you a bundle on groceries.


----------

